# DIY 2nd Wheel Refurb Day at Daytona



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Folks, We are offering another (hopefully one of many to come) Wheel refurb day here at Daytona in Ketton.

SAT 23rd FEB 09.00 start until finish
Price - £65 inc.

To confirm your place, please make a paypal payment using the following details
(Do not forget to add your username in the notes column, thanks.)

[email protected]

The whole day is aimed towards DIY and the products used are those you buy of the shelf so you can go away with what you learn and do it at home.

See the below link from our first day which was a great success & enjoyable day.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282401

Day starts of with introductions and quick run down of the day, then let the fun begin. This is a hands on day, so dress accordingly. 
DO NOT worry if you have never attempted anything like this before, people can work at their own pace with 1 on 1 tuition and the numbers ensure nobody gets left out.

We supply everything that is required for the day, Wheels, prep, finishing products etc. So you cant break anything 
You are welcome to bring your own wheel and paint if it is a different colour from the standard silver.
Best to bring your own lunch, although T&Cs available throughout the day with a use of a microwave and fridge.

NUMBERS
We suggest a maximum of 9 people and minimum of 6 for the day to run. 
If numbers exceed 9 we can soon organise another date.

This is a great day folks that can save you and even make you money.

Ask away with any questions and thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Count me in. How do we pay? Cheers


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

NMH said:


> Count me in. How do we pay? Cheers


Paypal account please Adam, details are

[email protected]

Many thanks:thumb:

Ill add these details to the original post actually.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

think ill be in on this just awaiting confirmation of somthing then will let you know


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

cossienuts said:


> think ill be in on this just awaiting confirmation of somthing then will let you know


Good news mate, be good to see you there:thumb:


----------



## waxworks (Sep 3, 2006)

Gutted I can't make this one, fingers crossed I can the next one!!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

waxworks said:


> Gutted I can't make this one, fingers crossed I can the next one!!


Shame Steve, it would be good to finally meet. There will be more mate.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I cant make this date, but i am really going to have to make one of these days!
I would love to be able to do this!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Clocks ticking folks, so don`t miss out on this great fun day learning a very interesting subject you can put to use with confidence.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Are we still in time for this as myself and 'Drunkenalan' are interested in attending this Saturday if there are still places available.

If so, could someone PM me with payment details please.

Many thanks


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Peach said:


> Are we still in time for this as myself and 'Drunkenalan' are interested in attending this Saturday if there are still places available.
> 
> If so, could someone PM me with payment details please.
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Payment sent


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Payment sent for 2


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Peach said:


> Payment sent for 2


Yep, got that Peach, many thanks mate.

2 spaces left now chaps, don`t miss out for a great day!!!


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

If only you weren't 3 1/2 hours away. 

Also doesn't help that I only just find this thread. 

Hopefully I can make the next one


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

MattJ10 said:


> If only you weren't 3 1/2 hours away.
> 
> Also doesn't help that I only just find this thread.
> 
> Hopefully I can make the next one


I do Soton in 2 1/2hrs, its that extra bit to b,mouth that doesnt help mate. 
Ill let you know when we go again:thumb:


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

It would be a great help if you could let me know as I would love to come along to the next one.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

2 spaces left peeps, any late takers for this great day


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Getting PMs from members who haven`t seen this thread or date, but would like to make a later day.
Keep your eyes peeled folks:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

bump :thumb:


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

do we need to bring anything other than something to eat??

how mucky are we likely to get? just so i dont dress inappropriately and i dont mean a dress for the comeadians out there!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Drunkenalan said:


> do we need to bring anything other than something to eat??
> 
> how mucky are we likely to get? just so i dont dress inappropriately and i dont mean a dress for the comeadians out there!


lol....apron?!! :lol:

im was thinking of bringing a old jacket to wear over my top but from reading about the guys who did the previous day, its obviously sanding and wet sanding then spraying so im going to bring my old stuff I usually wear when I wash the car anyway and just get changed when we r there.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Drunkenalan said:


> do we need to bring anything other than something to eat??
> 
> how mucky are we likely to get? just so i dont dress inappropriately and i dont mean a dress for the comedians out there!


Only need to bring your lunch mate. We have a fridge & microwave you can use.
T & Coffees supplied.
there will be rubbing down involved but not to messy TBH. Just wear your messy gear and your be fine. Perhaps bring a spare shirt to remove the risk of dirtying your seat belt on the way home, just in case.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Not to late for any members that have missed this:thumb:


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

^^ I'm a scruffy git most of the time anyway (work on building sites) so I'll just come in the usual daily attire 

I'm assuming a kettle/tea urn is available too, so that I can bring a proper lunch? (pot noodle!)


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Quick thanks to the guys for making the long journeys today for the refurb day, hope your journeys home were uneventful:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Fantastic day. Keith and Dave are great guys and were extremely helpful. I would highly recommend attending their next one.

I took my own spare wheel in and although there are a few imperfections still remaining, that was my choice in determining if i wanted to add more time in the prepping to get a flawless finish. Its also a quick and easy fix if i wanted to remove the remaining imperfections anyway. 

Met some great DW members and had a good laugh. :thumb:


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks to kasman for organising and the guys who attended, i had a great day. 

i have a feeling my wheel collection may grow before it gets any smaller!

just ordered a mini spray gun to make it easier too!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great step by step pics there...:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

kasman said:


> Quick thanks to the guys for making the long journeys today for the refurb day, hope your journeys home were uneventful:thumb:


You up loading any pics of the day ?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Here you go, a few pics from the day.
Mainly group pics using aerosols. Then we let them have a go with a spray gun to see the difference first hand.


----------

